# Finally new brand of stump grinder teeth and wheel claiming superiorority and simple!



## ApexTreeService (Mar 20, 2013)

Check these out, from the maker of Alpine Magnum chainsaw head stump grinders. I'm not affiliated, called for pricing on Alpine Magnum and he said his teeth cut 40% faster. 30 day $ back on wheel, this design is awsome!

Alpine Rhino Wheel and Teeth for Stump Grinders


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 20, 2013)

ApexTreeService said:


> Check these out, from the maker of Alpine Magnum chainsaw head stump grinders. I'm not affiliated, called for pricing on Alpine Magnum and he said his teeth cut 40% faster. 30 day $ back on wheel, this design is awsome!
> 
> Alpine Rhino Wheel and Teeth for Stump Grinders



Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## ApexTreeService (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, at least the design looks awsome. I just got off the phone with the owner, seemed very confident in his product. Just now watching the grinding vids. Said his product is brand new, anyone use?


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Mar 20, 2013)

The advertising probly would fail to have the desired affect if they didn't make this claim. There is only one surface to dull. Greenteeth have three so I don't see an advantage there. The new greenwheel looks pretty impressive on YouTube as well. Do they have videos up for this one?


----------



## ApexTreeService (Mar 20, 2013)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> The advertising probly would fail to have the desired affect if they didn't make this claim. There is only one surface to dull. Greenteeth have three so I don't see an advantage there. The new greenwheel looks pretty impressive on YouTube as well. Do they have videos up for this one?



Yeah just click on that link and click on videos. He said the teeth are much beefier than Greenteeth cause there are fewer fatter ones. I love my Greenteeth, but they do chip easy in rock. This is the maker of the chainsaw head portable stump ginder, and a machinist, so he would have knowledge of making the most efficient use of horse power. Looks cool...


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 21, 2013)

He says his teeth cut 40% fast then what?? Comparable systems where you have to replace the whole wheel as well or compared to old systems like Vermeer Pro or Rayco Super Teeth?
I say there is nothing bette then Green Teeth. They are cheap to convert from older styles, without replacing the wheel, 
(i think redesigning the wheel has always been a gimmick) quick to change, cheap to replace, easy to sharpen, fast as hell and that all adds up to being much more productive then anything else out there.


----------



## ApexTreeService (Mar 21, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> He says his teeth cut 40% fast then what?? Comparable systems where you have to replace the whole wheel as well or compared to old systems like Vermeer Pro or Rayco Super Teeth?
> I say there is nothing bette then Green Teeth. They are cheap to convert from older styles, without replacing the wheel,
> (i think redesigning the wheel has always been a gimmick) quick to change, cheap to replace, easy to sharpen, fast as hell and that all adds up to being much more productive then anything else out there.



I know, I love my Greenteeth. He says faster than Greenteeth. No pockets to drag in the dirt. The new GreenWheel looks awesome too.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 21, 2013)

ApexTreeService said:


> I know, I love my Greenteeth. He says faster than Greenteeth. No pockets to drag in the dirt. The new GreenWheel looks awesome too.



Then what they have to do is compare it to the new Green Wheel since both systems have there own unique wheels.
I really think saying 40% fast then the Green Wheel is something they would have to prove.
I would put money on that being bs.
I'm sure it's 40% fast then old school standard teeth.


----------



## ApexTreeService (Mar 21, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Then what they have to do is compare it to the new Green Wheel since both systems have there own unique wheels.
> I really think saying 40% fast then the Green Wheel is something they would have to prove.
> I would put money on that being bs.
> I'm sure it's 40% fast then old school standard teeth.



I really like his design, one bolt to suck the tooth into the wheel, 6 teeth per my cutter wheel (Vermeer SC252).


----------



## Kottonwood (Mar 21, 2013)

I use his stump grinding wheel with multitip teeth. It was a huge improvement over the stock cutters on my old carlton. I tried the rhino teeth and they did cut very fast. His wheel is also setup so you can rotate the teeth a few times before changing them. The reason I am sticking with the multitip teeth is they are easier to remove, I got the rinos stuck on the wheel and took me a couple of hours of hammering to get them off. I guess he has developed a slide hammer that alleviates this problem now so maybe I will go back to the rinos.

Honestly though, that multitip wheel is awesome, If I buy a new grinder (which I want to this year) I will probably do the upgrade right away, it's worth it.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 24, 2013)

Can anyone share costs? Kieth always makes it a mystery on his site as to what this stuff costs, I find that a bit irritating.

I have a 1625 Super Jr. with green teeth and I kinda like em because they are so easy to re-sharpen, but I am always willing to consider other options..


----------



## TreeAce (Jun 24, 2013)

anyone here actually using that greenwheel? I would love to get more outa my lil carlton 2300 but for like 1200 bucks I am not sure it would make sense on such a low hp machine? Can it really improve production like it claims? anyone know?


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Jun 24, 2013)

I would like to hear from someone running the new greenwheel also, and the price of this rhino wheel too, my concern is the fewer teeth may = quicker replacement, but I like the pocket less design. 
Paul


----------



## RAG66 (Jun 25, 2013)

I know nothing about stump grinding, don't do it, can't afford the machine, or the maintenance. I am wondering if anyone uses the Bandit grinder with their new wheel. There are a multitude of wheels and machines out there. If I was going to get one I would have to have major work, lots of proof, and hands on use to say "my machine or wheel and teeth are 40% faster than yours". It just seems like hog wash because the conditions and stump wood vary so much.


----------



## PassionForTrees (Jun 25, 2013)

GREENTEETH is were it's at folks! everything is great! Im not searching anylonger! cant believe the production my machine has had with no down time anymore, easy everything, I sharpen them up so quick and off I go again for a long long time making $$$! So there it is GREENTEETH is your answer! learn to sharpen and watch for those big bad rocks and youll be loving grinding! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like a pain green teeth have pretty much set the standard for this. Now everyone is trying to make there own version with minimal upgrades to almost none.

The only thing that is gonna speed up grinding over green teeth is a revolution disk. Other than that I wouldn't even try it. The truck we have for grinding stumps has a 40-50 gallon air compressor on it. We can use an air ratchet and flip or replace the teeth in under five minutes. And you don't have smashed up knuckles or cramped hands from using a breaker bar or hand ratchet.


----------

